
Mysterious Giant Sphere Unearthed in Forest Divides Opinion - jacobr
http://themindcircle.com/mysterious-giant-sphere-unearthed-forest-divides-opinion/
======
mitchty
Funny, yeah they look like normal concretions to my eye.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Concretion#Cannonball_concreti...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Concretion#Cannonball_concretions)

I grew up near cannonball river, things like this are all over. High iron
content too because of water. I even have a version that looks like a cube but
its just shale inside, paramagnetic too but thats due to water processes
according to a geologist I talked to.

I'm not convinced it was made by people until you crack it open.

~~~
arethuza
That Wikipedia page lists Zavidovići as a place where these things are found -
which is the location in Bosnia described in the article.

~~~
Steko
Not a new addition either, the overall Bosnia reference has been there since
the article was expanded from stub in 2006 and Zavidovici itself has been
listed since May 2007.

------
iokevins
Mandy Edwards belongs to the School of Earth, Atmospheric and Environmental
Sciences of the University of Manchester, and she claims..."The [iron] sphere
could have actually been produced by a natural occurrence known as concretion,
which is caused by the “precipitation of natural mineral cement within the
spaces between sediment grains”."

It's in Bosnia. Alternatively, the article quotes Dr Sam Osmangich, a
proponent of the theory that an "ancient civilisation that was once present
here, dating back more than 1,500 years."

~~~
dogma1138
That would be true if concretion could form metal objects but it can't.

They can form Iron Oxide, and Iron Sulfide spheres but they are usually very
small like these:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Klerksdorp_sphere](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Klerksdorp_sphere)

~~~
ceejayoz
It's not a metal object, it's a stone sphere with a "high" (unspecified) level
of iron content.

~~~
dogma1138
You are correct, I've seen this linked before as some silly "Iron Sphere".
Could be concretion, would be still very strange indeed, The smaller "iron
spheres" were usually found in mines where there was already a high
concentration of iron content that could be used to form iron minerals, not
sure where did the iron came from to form this one.

~~~
krashnburn200
The world is a very large place with lots of room for strange things to happen
in it.

------
YeGoblynQueenne
That's not a rock! That's a Terrie[1]!!

... or possibly a Fermie?

I'd not linger around for too long in any case. They might be feeling sporty.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Land_Beneath_the_Ground](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Land_Beneath_the_Ground)!

------
theophrastus
If a nearly pure wad of space iron became molten on entering ancient earth's
atmosphere and buried itself in relatively soft crust/clay, some sort of
planetary "shot tower"[1] effect is out of the question? (and/or why no
mention of "meteor"?)

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shot_tower](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shot_tower)

~~~
hackaflocka
Or it could have been a ball of molten iron (from a meteor) that splashed into
water, turned into sphere, and eventually found its way to the surface.

~~~
dogma1138
A ball of iron that size won't solidify into a sphere the sphere thing only
works when the surface tension force is the big actor when something is that
massive it's not longer the case.

This is why if you drip water from a bucket it would form drops but if you
pour it all at once it wouldn't form one big drop.

------
chinathrow
They look similar to the Moeraki Boulders in New Zealand, also concretions
which these might be too according to the article.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moeraki_Boulders](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moeraki_Boulders)

------
kagamine
Has nobody thought to ask the Bosnian guy _why_ this ancient (which it isn't
either) civilization would create these balls? Every archaeologist I have ever
met, and I've met a few, would tell you what it is based upon what it would be
used for. Not the other way around. If he's just going to blindly speculate
then it might just as well be a Minotaurus Humungus's testicle.

------
Reese1379
"The sphere could have actually been produced by a natural occurrence known as
concretion"

'Concretion: The Enigmatic Stone Spheres of Franz Josef Land'

[http://www.urbanghostsmedia.com/2015/07/stone-spheres-
concre...](http://www.urbanghostsmedia.com/2015/07/stone-spheres-concretion-
franz-josef-land/)

------
robbiep
Some people hear hoofsteps and absolutely _know_ it's a zebra

------
aaron695
There is no division. Unless you include flat earthers dividing opinion on the
earth is round.

It natural. Probably a concretion.

